# Early 70's Columbia Twosome tandem



## toysfortodds (Jan 18, 2016)

Just thought I would post a few pics of our early 70's Columbia Twosome tandem build. My fiancée and I found the bike via craigslist - North Chicago. The frame (with central third seat stay hoop) is saying 1972?.. however, the original "Radiant Red" color scheme suggests 1971? I don't know, it's now orange and the project has been a lot of fun.




12507490_519301234911454_2894271965852078110_n by Todd Nagy, on Flickr



12376204_519301254911452_7744316939065493208_n by Todd Nagy, on Flickr



12417843_519301274911450_5171324837574186667_n by Todd Nagy, on Flickr



12523011_519301291578115_569307260926944125_n by Todd Nagy, on Flickr



Tandem 1 by Todd Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 18, 2016)

That is looking great! Is it a joint project/to be shared, riding together? If so, even more COOL!


----------



## toysfortodds (Jan 24, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> That is looking great! Is it a joint project/to be shared, riding together? If so, even more COOL!




Yes sir, joint project... just waiting for some warm weather!


----------



## toysfortodds (Jan 24, 2016)

Sunday, Jan. 24, 2016... and today it is officially finished.



20160124_123129 by Todd Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 24, 2016)

It is really well done!!!. Aren't your original fenders stainless? [They can be buffed with a cloth wheel and rouge stick for stainless] If the *two* of you are out riding, and someone has watered their lawn [and into the street]... and traffic prohibits you from dodging the puddle... and that rear tire soaks her back with dirty water from the puddle... you see where I'm going? [The front wheel may ruin the new tee shirt she just gave you for your birthday, too....] THINK through this really well....

When you got the tandem, your pedals were not in sync... *YOU* fixed that. Cool!


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 24, 2016)

I agree try to do something with the fenders.


----------



## toysfortodds (Jan 28, 2016)

... fenders ain't gonna' work out.



12507490_519301314911446_2230128548789643262_n by Todd Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## eeapo (Feb 14, 2016)

Man what a sharp looking bike, I love the color. What gave you the idea of painting the ft/fork beige. I rebuilt the very same bike about about two years ago but did not use the original seats still have them they would need to be refurbished. If insterested let me know.


----------

